# HPA Motorsports Liquid Cooled 20th Anniversary Edition Turbo Kit



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*3.2 24v VR6 Applications - VW R32, Audi TT, Audi A3*


Our *20th Edition Turbo Kit* is a culmination of all our technical experiences, from a *decade of tuning the narrow angled VR6*, and offers a stop and go daily commuter that will transform every driving experience into an absolute thrill ride with no compromises.

More than just a turbo “kit”, the *20th Edition Single Turbo System* is engineered to exact specifications for each application and includes absolutely everything needed for your technician to install.


*Hardware*


• Our *Integrated Liquid Cooled Cast Intake Manifold* is an all-in-one design-specific solution that takes the workload off the turbo, *lowering EGT’s* and *affording more ignition* in the software maps yielding best in market throttle response and performance. In daily stop-and-go, no other after cooling solution is as effective as the *air-to-water* in generating a cool and steady intake temp. 










• HPA *Velocity-Tuned Exhaust Manifolds* are cast from the highest quality materials. Our manifolds retain the critical orientation and placement of the *engine’s oxygen sensors* to ensure *correct fuel calibrations* and *DSG-to-engine communications*. Our exhaust manifolds will deliver instant throttle response while insulating and dispersing generated heat. 










• Our kits also include *custom compressor housings* with *integrated recirculation valves*, and *custom exhaust housings* with *integrated wastegates*, which optimize turbine spool up during tip in throttle and maximize exhaust flow. 

• *Custom stainless heat shields* direct the flow of heat down the firewall into the safe suction zone reducing under-hood air temps and ensuring peripheral hardware is not subject to heat stress. 

• *Performance engine software* ensures OEM-like daily drivability is retained, while adaptive calibrations adjust ignition and fuel maps for ambient temperature, octane, and load changes.
















*Output*

*390+ HP Crank
390+ Ft/Lbs. TQ
1.1Bar / 92 US Octane
OEM Exhaust*














An _a-la-carte_ *upgrade* is offered for the turbo package to potentially realize a staggering *475+HP and 500+ ft lbs/TQ (Crank)*. 

The upgrade includes:

• High flow 100C Cat Cores 
• Inline Fuel pump 
• Race Grade Connecting rod bearings 
• Large MAF 
• 750ml high flow fuel injectors 
• Performance ECU upgrade 














_*For maximum HP configurations*, specific applications may require parallel fuel systems, custom 88mm exhaust, or Stage 3+ DSG clutches/software._


*Reviews*

*Mk5 R32 Turbo Kit Review*

*Mk4 R32 Turbo Kit Review*


*Build Threads*

Mk4 R32

*Vortex ID: .:R Wagon*

Mk5 R32

*Vortex ID: [email protected]*

TT (Mk2)

*Vortex ID: Sentari*


*Pricing*

Mk4 based kit – *Starting from US$9999.00*

_Applications: Mk4 VW R32, Mk1 Audi TT_

Mk5 based kit – *Starting from US$10999.00*

_Applications: Mk5 VW R32, Mk2 Audi TT, Audi A3 (8P)_



*Interested in having the professionals at HPA install your kit?*

Contact us to schedule an installation appointment and transport rates to our shop facility.


*Installing the kit yourself or at your trusted local tuning shop?*

Competitive shipping rates are available in the US and Canada. International freight quotes also available upon request.


Feel free to contact HPA at *604.598.8520* or at *[email protected]*  with any questions regarding our forced induction offerings. Detailed quotes for your specific application are available upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Affordable shipping options on all turbo kits...e-mail or IM for a quote to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> just listen to Sentari's exhaust note. so addicting


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Arizman3 said:


> ...Just saw an R at HPA last week that had just been dropped off for a 20th install. Popular kit, good choice...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> The Nur Technik built HPA 3.2T FT-500 sound...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk4 R32 Liquid Cooled Turbo Kit just installed at HPA...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Corrected Video:






Yet another R32 500 hp kit complete, this time full meal deal with brakes, suspension Haldex.



This thing is a BEAST. 

I wasn't able to capture our last big exhaust, so here it is, sounds great, looks great and best of all performs great!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Another turbo kit build completed a couple of weeks back...Mk2 TT Roadster with the works!


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Do any of the owners of these cars post on Vortex? Would be great to get the view of the owners directly.

Maybe you can comment on this yourself... What is the typical thought process for an owner to put this type of money into cars which aren't the latest and greatest hotness?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

hightechrdn said:


> Do any of the owners of these cars post on Vortex? Would be great to get the view of the owners directly.
> 
> Maybe you can comment on this yourself... What is the typical thought process for an owner to put this type of money into cars which aren't the latest and greatest hotness?


 They love their car. Think its pretty simple. 

The Gen 2 TT is still current, and no longer offered with this motor, Mk4 R32's hold a special place in their owners hearts and among them its considered a much better car then say a Golf R or TTs. 

When you factor that sure a newer car might come with more power, A gen 2 TT with the 20th kit, even at base form will absolutely destroy a TT-RS costing much much more. 

Most of the owners do not come on here, some do, you can certainly do some searches to find previous buildups, and comments if you like. 

I think the biggest reason they are not on here is they are probably out enjoying their car!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

hightechrdn said:


> Do any of the owners of these cars post on Vortex? Would be great to get the view of the owners directly.
> 
> Maybe you can comment on this yourself... What is the typical thought process for an owner to put this type of money into cars which aren't the latest and greatest hotness?


 They love their car. Think its pretty simple. 

The Gen 2 TT is still current, and no longer offered with this motor, Mk4 R32's hold a special place in their owners hearts and among them its considered a much better car then say a Golf R or TTs. 

When you factor that sure a newer car might come with more power, A gen 2 TT with the 20th kit, even at base form will absolutely destroy a TT-RS costing much much more. 

Most of the owners do not come on here, some do, you can certainly do some searches to find previous buildups, and comments if you like. 

I think the biggest reason they are not on here is they are probably out enjoying their car!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe you have a specific question. But for me the MKII is far nicer inside that the p-cars, is more original, and was 1/2 the price. Oh ya, and it's AWD for Winter use... And Keir is right about the TT-RS... Plus it's nearly the same care except the engine. When HPA posts updated pictures of mine you will see.... 

Other cars I was looking at: 996 911 Turbo, 997 C4S, GT-R, EVO X... S4.... But the S4 was a bit boring since I have a 2.0T A4 already... 




hightechrdn said:


> Do any of the owners of these cars post on Vortex? Would be great to get the view of the owners directly.
> 
> Maybe you can comment on this yourself... What is the typical thought process for an owner to put this type of money into cars which aren't the latest and greatest hotness?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I wasn't implying that the built cars aren't awesome. I can understand sinking money on performance parts for an older vehicle, even when well in excess of the vehicles book value. I am building up a 97 Miata and greatly exceeding the cars book value in new components. I won't see but a fraction of that spend if I decide to sell the car. It is all in good fun


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

As part of our ongoing *Holiday Promotion*:

*12.19.2012 Daily Deal*










E-mail HPA directly if interested :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

As you may recall, in 2011, we planned to integrate the new Borg Warner Single Scroll EFR 76/70 into our 20th Anniversary single turbo package but supply issues from the manufacturer prevented this turbocharger from ever making it to market. 

After meeting with the engineers from Borg Warner at SEMA, we learned that this turbo is finally hitting the street and late in 2012, we received our first delivery! 

The main reason for the shift in turbo manufacturers is the advantages in Borg Warner's Gamma-Ti turbine wheels and dual ceramic ball bearing design. This new turbine rotor has extremely low inertia; requiring less time for the turbo to spool up. Combining the EFR's breakthrough in turbo responsiveness with HPA's proven integrated air to water intake manifold will generate the most durable, responsive and expandable turbo kit yet. 

This new hardware will be at the heart of our 2013 single turbo production...










*E-mail*, *call*, or *IM* HPA for more information.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_An a-la-carte upgrade is offered for the turbo package to potentially realize a staggering *475+HP* and *500+ ft lbs/TQ* (Crank)._

The upgrade includes:

• High flow 100C Cat Cores
• Inline Fuel pump
• Race Grade Connecting rod bearings
• Large MAF
• 750ml high flow fuel injectors
• Performance ECU upgrade 

*IM* or *e-mail HPA* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Engine / Performance Mods*
> HPA 20th Turbo Kit
> HPA Race Grade Rod Bearings
> HPA Modified Camshafts
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RapidR said:


> Nice. This really makes me want to sell my MK6 R for an MK4 R...


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1990 Corrado converted to Single Turbo MK5 BUB 3.2VR with Haldex 4-motion.

This will be our first custom EFR equipped VR6 to leave the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The first handful of “production” EFR’s turbos have just arrived! It’s exciting that in the coming week the first EFR edition single turbo kits for the VR6 will begin to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Brake_Dust said:


> sweet :beer: do want


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> Here are a couple pictures of a mk1 TT with HPA turbo kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> ...this thing runs like a beast...Every time I drive this thing it puts a smile on my face...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> ...just finished the 1000 mile break in period, had the oil change and everything checked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

aFOURstance said:


> ...AWIC design is very innovative and efficient...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> I put 3000 miles on my car the first week I had it, and I must say that this setup is just awesome...Every time I drive this car it puts a smile on my face :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

slakr7555 said:


> :thumbup: :APPLAUSE: :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

VR6Nikopol said:


> I need to make more $$$.
> 
> Anyone need a kidney?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stylist07 said:


> I cant wait to go turbo this year with yalls kit!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Budgeezer said:


> Up and running. So far car is running great.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

animated glitter said:


> Looks and sounds great... keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

carma said:


> More pics. Engine is rebuilt, turbo parts install almost complete. Looking at beginning of July as the completion date.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Another red Mk4 R32 500+ HP build starting soon at our new shop...stay tuned for pics...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Ask about our extended *Summer Savings Sale offerings* on our EFR Turbo Kits...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stylist07 said:


> cant wait for my set up!!!!! :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out our newly revised website at *www.hpamotorsport.com*.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

